# Adding a DVD-Writer after installation

## XB-70

I've added an LG4082B DVD-Writer on the second IDE controller in my box.  The CD-ROM and HD are on the first controller.

I can mount either the DVD-Writer or the CD-ROM but they appear to both be connected to /dev/cdrom.

What can I do to straighten this mess out so that I have separate devices?

NOTE: I have attempted to RTFM all over the web and there's precious little about adding drives AFTER the O/S install.

----------

## Pink

Hmm, it should be as simple as attaching it and rebooting. I did just that when I got my NEC dvd writer.

It may be that, somehow, the shortcut /dev/cdrom is pointing to both. Have you checked the actual /dev location. From your description, they should be:

hda: hdd (hard disk drive)

hdb: cd-rom

hdc: dvd-rw

It may be a case of making some new links, i.e. /dev/cdrom -> cdrom and /dev/dvd -> dvd-rw.

This may not be much help, but do check the actual locations and not the shortcut first to see that it is actually recognised as a seperate device.

----------

